# [V] Gamer Laptop Packard Bell EASYNOTE LX86-JP-032GE



## Mikey86 (6. April 2011)

Ich biete hier einen Laptop mit der folgenden Ausstattung an. Er ist erst einen Monat alt und alle Belege sind vorhanden. Ich gebe ihn nicht ab weil ich unzufrieden wäre, sondern weil ich einfach die größe des Laptops unterschätzt habe. Er ist für die Uni zu unpraktisch, dafür aber umso besser für Spiele geeignet. Crysis kann man ohne Probleme auf maximalen Grafikeinstellungen spielen, andere Spiele stellen auch kein Problem für ihn dar.

Nun zu den technischen Daten:

Prozessor: i7-740QM 1,73 GHz Quad-Core
Arbeitsspeicher: 6 GB DDR 3 RAM
Festplatte: 640GB
Display 17,3" 1600*900 
DVD/CD Laufwerk/Brenner
Windows 7 
Ati mobility Radeon 5850 HD mit 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher
Energy Star
Integrierte Webcam
Multitouchpad
SD Card Reader
64 Bit System

Der Akku hält im Energiesparmodus bis zu 8 Stunden. Ich wäre bereit noch eine passende Tasche mit dazuzugeben.

Ihr erhaltet also den genannten Laptop, inkl. Akku und Netzteil, Recovery Disc und die Tasche. Außerdem habt ihr noch die Herstellergarantie.

Er hat am 26.02.2011 1099 Euro gekostet, ich würde ihn inklusive allem für 900€ verkaufen.


----------



## Mikey86 (15. April 2011)

800 vb


----------



## Crysisheld (19. April 2011)

Welcher Hersteller ist denn das Laptop?


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2011)

Packard Bell IST der Hersteller ^^


----------

